# Screen Printing Contract Printer Wanted



## sherm50599 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have been talking with printmojo.com about screen printing a small number of T Shirts to start. They have a minimum of 24 pieces. This is fine. 

I would like to find out if anyone has used PrintMojo.com and what their experiences were? I need screen printing and fulfillment. Any other companies I should consider?


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Will pm you


----------



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

We offer this service but we use all digital printing. All water based non toxic inks. 
We print for baked2atee.com
Curtshirt.com and another is www.thenoahcollection.com 
Let me know what kind of shirts your trying to do.


----------



## sherm50599 (Jun 17, 2014)

Richmendoza said:


> We offer this service but we use all digital printing. All water based non toxic inks.
> We print for baked2atee.com
> Curtshirt.com and another is Welcome – The Noah Collection
> Let me know what kind of shirts your trying to do.


What is the name and URL of your company?


----------



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

Www.xpresscustomprint.com


----------



## LuckyFlyinROUSH (Sep 19, 2011)

We are a contract printer located in KC, MO. PM me for more details.


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey, I can easily help you out with this type of program. We at Heritage focus 100% on distributors and e-commerce clients like yourself. We offer contract Screen Printing, Embroidery, DTG and wide format magnets, stickers etc all done in house. Can you let me know some more about your project so I can offer you an accurate quote? 215-672-2382 EXT 104 or [email protected] www.hsp1.com

Thanks

Steve


----------

